# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  What is your fave?

## Amy

What is your favorite frog/toad species and why?

----------


## Whistly

My Green and Golden Bell frogs are my favourite because they aren't shy and they always do something funny every day (not now they're hibernating). They are very energetic and while hunting they try to take down the earthworms I put in for the soil even though the worms are atleast 15cm and the frogs are only 4-5cm. They each have their own personalities Camo is the ninja always trying to hide yet when she comes out she sticks around for ages and poses for photos and she is a tank at catching flying food. Jabba is the greedy frog (hence the name) she always goes for food even when she's fat and she always does something funny even sitting their sometimes she looks like she's smiling at me. Now Tim Tam is the runt of the litter so has SFS (Small Frog Syndrome) she is very territorial and even chases Jabba away from the ramp even though Jabba is nearly a cm bigger. 

A story on how funny they are: 
I was using a syringe to water some moss because the soil was dry. Tim Tam and Jabba were sat next to the moss, so as I was slowly dripping the water onto the moss the frogs decided to attack the water (the dripping enticed them) and ended up taking turns to drink from the syringe,silly frogs.

Another story the frogs are funny to watch hunt flying insects:
So I occasionaly put in moths and daddy long legs (crane flies) and Tim Tam and Camo love them. Tim Tam will push herself up onto all four legs and sprint across the tank like a mini dog until she is under the insects,she then jumps up randomly like a dog at a cat until she gets one. Camo is a NINJA she will be at the other side of the tank watching Tim Tam fail then she jumps the whole length of the tank and snatch them out of the air and land on the glass perfectly. sometimes they are in the middle of the tank and Camo will come flying out of nowhere and grab them just before Tim Tam can jump up. Tim Tam will sit there staring at the empty air dumbfounded as to where they went. I think this makes her sad because she dog walks off into the darkest spot of the tank and hides there for hours.

----------


## Rae

I have to say Im quite partail to Greys... I find there colour range that they can change fascinateing. They might not be the most bright colourful beautiful frogs but I find there calls one of the most appealing that I have heard and we spent a whole night googleing frog and toad calls one night shortly after Frodo first started calling. 
Also I cant lie, I love how they are one of the easiest to care for and can handle a range of temperature and humidy which is pleasing to someone who killed every fish and plant shes ever owned.  :Embarrassment: 
Also with 2 young children, a husband who wont stop trying to touch Frodo (yes I have told him not too) and a cat and Dog in the house... the non poisoness factor of Greys unlike some of the... prettier frogs out there lol.. is a big plus  :Frog Smile: 

oo I forgot so im editting this lol

I also like the size =) Im not a big frog person so the full grown size of approx 2.5 inches is nice too XD

----------



----------


## nicodimus22

I admit I have never owned any frogs or toads other than my current ones, which I think are Fowler's, so I'll have to go with that. I have always thought that toads were beautiful animals, even though they are kind of a universal symbol of ugliness. The eyes of toads in general just look full of wisdom to me for some reason.

----------


## Lacibeth

I love _Mantella_'s even though I don't keep them.

----------


## Amy

Thanks for sharing guys!!

----------


## SkeletalFrog

Ceratophrys cornuta, particularly green ones, are my favorite.  Sadly, I have yet to keep one sucessfully, though I tried once with a WC (who wound up as the skeleton in my user icon).  I'm avidly awaiting the next batch of CB froglets.

----------


## bshmerlie

Its hard to say the favorite because they are all unique and have qualities that I enjoy.
So here are my favorites:
1. Favorite Tree Frog-  Red Eye Leaf Frog, you can't beat them for their grace and beauty.  They do well in groups, you can get yellow or green ones. They wont eat you out of house and home. Easy to keep.

2.  Favorite PDF- Cobalts- They are bold and active all day long.  They interact with each other and are great frogs for a display tank.  Very easy to keep.  

3.  Favorite Thumbnail PDF- Veradero-What can be more fun then a bright red frog with black racing stripes?  They move around the tank all day.  Easy to keep.

4.  Favorite Breeder- E. Anthonyi Santa Isabel- They are the easiest frog to breed. They just do it.  It is fun to watch the eggs develop and dad protect them.  The dad will sing from the top leaves and then transport the tadpoles to water when the eggs hatch.  Its just amazing.  Very easy to keep.   

5. Favorite feeder- Fruit Flies- They make themselves really easy and they are practically free.  And they don't stink like crickets.

----------


## BG

Giant african bullfrog 2.white's tree frogs 3.pacman frogs,Why? because they love to eat,easy to keep, and very colorful . :Smile:

----------


## Katieasaur

I love my RETFs due to their colors and their calling

but I love the fact that dart frogs are diurnal and you can see them during the daytime (even though I don't own any)

----------


## Brit

This is definitely a hard thread to post in, simply because I only own two species of frogs currently but I love all kinds, even those I have had no experience with.

I'd have to say that White's are my favorite. Bruce Campbell, my first frog, is a White's and I don't regret the decision to start off easy. White's have great personalities and are great beginner frogs. Also, their ability to be handled more often than other frogs has to be a plus, though you still have to take it easy I love to be able to hold them for brief periods of time without worrying that I'll hurt them in some way. It's a lot easier to connect with an animal when you can hold them in your hands.  :Smile:  Another thing I like about White's is their wide range of colors. I know usually they're restricted to just the basic brown, green, and blue, but I've seen White's range from yellow, to orange, to purple, to almost black. Having a variety of them in one tank should be a fun experience. 

Although I don't own darts I'd have to say I already have a favorite, and it's solely based on the visual aspect, but whatever. XD R. vanzolinii have to be my favorite darts, just because of their amazing coloration.  :Smile:

----------


## Brian

For me, it's a tie between the White's and gray tree frogs, for the same reasons.  They're so tame and tolerant of human shenanigans, one can't help but grow to adore them.  I also like them for their hardiness, their at-rest posture with their little hands clasped, their permanent smile, as well as their absolute lack of shame when it comes to chow time.

----------


## bshmerlie

So Amy what is your favorite frog and why?

----------


## Chaser

The Red Eyed Tree/leaf Frog    :Big Grin: 

I love mine!!!

----------


## Amy

I have not fully decided yet!!

I really love the Eastern American Toadlets because they are like little puppies.  When we come up to the tank they get all excited and hop out of their hiding places to see if we have food for them.  They are quite active even during the day, and just so darn tiny and cute!

My Gray Tree Frogs are just amazing though.  They each have their own personality and you can see them individually instead of a "group" like the toadlets.  Paddy is so tame and always so seemingly happy.  Leggy is the big tough guy being the only male, which is funny since he is the smallest frog of them all!  Willow is kind of a cranky pants but she grudgingly comes to me because her appetite is bigger than her attitude.  Silvermist is the most interested in making friends with the other frogs, always following them around and trying to hang out wherever they are.  She is also the water junky, if she's not practically on top of one of the other frogs, she is sitting in the waterfall letting the water run all over her back.

I do not like the green frogs so far.  They are slimy like people tend to think frogs are (even though most arent) and boring.

----------


## Brit

> For me, it's a tie between the White's and gray tree frogs, for the same reasons.  They're so tame and tolerant of human shenanigans, one can't help but grow to adore them.  I also like them for their hardiness, their at-rest posture with their little hands clasped, their permanent smile, as well as their absolute lack of shame when it comes to chow time.


I love that little bit about their smile. It's so true.  :Smile:  You can't help but smile back. And the way they sleep...just priceless.

----------


## bshmerlie

Very interesting. If you hadn't noticed I've been collecting a variety of species to fill my tanks in my frog closet.  I've been getting the frogs that I've really been interested in getting for awhile.  Once Im done with those tanks I wont be adding anymore so the ones I keep will all be my favorites. My clown frog for example....is a little too shy for my taste and I will probably sell her to make room for glass frogs when they become available. I sold my two Stolzmannis to make room for some thumbnails I wanted. By the time Im done all the frogs I keep will be something that I really enjoy keeping. Frogs are pretty easy to sell so don't keep something that you wouldn't put on this list.  You can only have so many tanks...make them count.

----------


## Treefrognewbie

right now, my favorites are red eye tree frogs  :Smile:  i just got two little guys , and they are so cool! I'm new to this hobby, so i plan to get other species,but red eyes are my favorites right now!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brian

Awww.  No love for the green frog?   I've actually had the pleasure of raising 5 of them earlier from tadpoles a few months ago.  They had very individualistic personalities, ranging from bold to spastically nervous.  One wouldn't feed as long as I was in the room.  Another would try to eat its own shadow.  

Quick story: I once dropped a full-grown female cricket accidentally into their enclosure.  They normally fed on half inchers.  This one was almost as big as the frogs.  Before I had a chance to take it out, the boldest of the 5 (we called it Birdie) already had it in its mouth (see pic).  I wrestled with the choice between leaving them be or yanking the cricket out.  5 minutes later, Birdie was no closer to devouring its meal.  Fearing it might choke, I pulled the cricket forcibly out of its mouth.  Birdie spent the rest of the evening dragging a partially extended tongue.  The cricket, apparently no worse for the wear, hopped away, and was promptly removed from the enclosure.

No, they don't hold a candle to gray tree frogs in terms of cuddly cuteness and interactivity.  But they grew on me over time with their own brand of quirky humor.  I'm sure they will with you too.




> I have not fully decided yet!!
> 
> I really love the Eastern American Toadlets because they are like little puppies. When we come up to the tank they get all excited and hop out of their hiding places to see if we have food for them. They are quite active even during the day, and just so darn tiny and cute!
> 
> My Gray Tree Frogs are just amazing though. They each have their own personality and you can see them individually instead of a "group" like the toadlets. Paddy is so tame and always so seemingly happy. Leggy is the big tough guy being the only male, which is funny since he is the smallest frog of them all! Willow is kind of a cranky pants but she grudgingly comes to me because her appetite is bigger than her attitude. Silvermist is the most interested in making friends with the other frogs, always following them around and trying to hang out wherever they are. She is also the water junky, if she's not practically on top of one of the other frogs, she is sitting in the waterfall letting the water run all over her back.
> 
> I do not like the green frogs so far. They are slimy like people tend to think frogs are (even though most arent) and boring.

----------


## Treefrognewbie

My favorite (that i own), are my Red Eye Tree Frogs! They have beautiful colors! Mine are almost a neon green during the day, and a dark green, almost brown at night!  :Smile:  The more social one(also the only frog i see all the time) has blue/purple on his sides, and one time, i saw that Radar, my other red eye, had yellow, with black bars!! They are just amazing frogs! They may not be active, but they sure are pretty.

----------


## Terry

My favorites are the tongueless frogs - ACFs and Suriname toads. They are easy to care for, fun to watch and they are unique.

----------


## gray frog in manitoba

:Smile:  Whites and grays, of course. The whites are laid back, and always smiling....the grays are quick, and keep me on my toes!

----------


## Heather

I have so far had a wild American toad who was quite humorous. He grew to be quite big. He would wait at his food bowl all hunched over ready to grab a meal. His eyes all big and staring at whatever we'd give him that day. He spent a lot of time there at his bowl and loved to eat. Then he'd dig his butt into a hole in the dirt and take a nap. 

I had red belly toads who were fun to watch. They were quite hyper and bounced around the tank all day. They also spent a lot of time swimming. We had two green and two brown.

I now have a RETF. She is so cute she looks nearly fake with her bright pretty colors. She is very smooth moving and more cautious. Sly. I love to watch her sneak up on the crickets. She catches them every time. 

I like my RETF best so far. Although you have to stay up late to watch her. She curls up like a leaf and hides on the glass behind her plants all day. 

 I love hearing everyones stories and favorites. Thanks!

----------


## Amy

This has really turned into a wonderful thread!  Thank you everyone for posting!

Now I have to post about my spring peeper babies too.  I am really enjoying them.  They are just so delicate looking.  Their coloring is beautiful and they have made a turn to being quite social actually, contrary to what I've read.

----------


## bshmerlie

> I like my RETF best so far. Although you have to stay up late to watch her.


Heather....if you feed them right when the lights go off you will find that they start to wake up earlier.  All mine are now awake within thirty minutes of the lights going off.

----------


## Sublime

Well I've only owned one frog and toad before taking a break from amphibians for awhile.  My first frog was a whites tree frog and the toad was a cane I believe although not very sure.  Just got back into frogs, bought myself a baby/semi-adult pixie.  I love this little guy, his aggressive nature during feeding, strong hind legs, profile, and just seeing him bask in his big water dish I bought him.  I also love the fact of the size they get and there more mellow to hold later on.  I have a fetish for large things ( excluding male body parts, just in case anyone was going to say anything haha).

----------


## Heather

Thanks! Feeding right around 9 pm is working.

----------


## Heather

Haha!

We used to have an American toad. We found him when he was about the size of a nickel. Boy, could he eat, and eat. He was about 4 inches and round within a year. Crazy! He was fun to watch. He would hover over his food bowl just waiting for food. He was clumsy. Funny clumsy.

----------


## Gail

For me it would have to be the American, then Fowler's toad.  Why? Just look at them, they have the "go ahead and make my day" look, like nothing is going to phase them.  They will eat anytime you put some thing in front of them and when you take them out they don't jump 100 feet in a single bound.  They also seem to be more curious about things in their surrounding, or that could be they just want to see if there is some thing new to eat.  But I do love my grey's also.

----------


## Heather

Lol! I agree. He was always hopping around the tank. And he'd soak until he was puffy.

----------


## ConVexity

I love Pyxie frogs. They look so mean! They're like the pit bulls of the frog world.
I really really love Cobalts!
They're sooo active and friendly :] I wish I still had mine.... 
I may get some soon

----------


## Faith

I love so many, hard to choose! I think my absolute favorites are Pacman frogs, although I don't currently have any.

----------


## Namio

> I love so many, hard to choose! I think my absolute favorites are Pacman frogs, although I don't currently have any.


Wise choice, Faith, I'm a big fan of horned frogs. They are my most favorite not just frogs but amphibians to keep.

----------


## adinco

I'm actually not crazy for frogs. Don't get me wrong, I like them, but we really only got them because my boys are crazy for frogs (and turtles. we might get a turtle.) The only frogs I've ever owned and taken care of are firebellies. We do have a **** ton of frogs in our backyard though. I'm tempted to get another habitat and catch a couple, lol

----------


## Daniel

my favorite is a whites just because there fat an active lol and i like how mine try to eat me lol

----------


## T3RR1B1L15

Poison dart frogs of all types, because of

*Bright colours
*Excellent pets
*Cute, active, and curious
*Elaborate parental care

----------


## melsfrogs

My favorite is the White's tree frog. I guess the reason is that "Frosty" (my first and only White's) is just so unique and friendly. I don't know what I would do with out him.

----------


## Beckred1

Mine has to be the fire bellied toad . I've kept a few species of frog / toad I had 14 garden frogs in a homebuilt outside enclosure and a toad but I'm not sure what species . I like the fire bellied toad as it is so easy to look after and there so active. And. I won't forget to mention they don't need that much just water cage decor and that's it. I do handle my toad but I wear these gloves not as fun as holding a tree frog but still fun. Plus at night when I'm trying to get to sleep I hear splashes were my toad is jumping around. Wich I find helarious to watch . And a great thing is there quite unless there a male.

----------


## crossfrog

i like the african dwarf frogs because they are fun to watch while they are swimming not to take anything away from my fire belly

----------


## ToadTee

My choice of favorite is definitely biased.  I have three wee Fire Belly Toads and they make me smile every day. They are active and each one with his or her own personality.  I love to feed them and watch them go about their toadly activities.

----------


## herpseeker

i can't decide my favorite, i don't own any yet but one of my favorites is the pacman frog, i also like green tree frogs, african dwarf frogs, tomato frogs and fire bellied toads.

----------


## Ryan

my favorite is in my username

----------


## Creature

Hello:
   My favorites would have to be the Surinam Toads because they provide both taxi service and daycare for their ever so cute tongueless toadlets.  Next would have to be the White's Treefrog because big lumpy ones remind me of Jabba the Hutt.
   Have a Great Day!!!
   The "Creature"

----------


## Hidr

ADF's are just so darn cute and easy to keep.  And they sing such cute songs.  I would however love an american toad.  No clue where to get one.  I just love the sounds they make. We have wild ones in the back I got to hear for two weeks straight.  But I don't want to catch one they are use to the wild. Now if I could find some tadpoles...... Maybe I should go put on some boots and grab a critter keeper. LOL
I also of course like my FBT's. Cute and easy to keep. Not to impressed with their songs. Maybe it well grow on me.

----------


## paul3col

As Norman is my first frog I'm afraid I am biased towards Pacman frogs.

----------


## nok1888

I have loads lol it started out just PDFs but seeing all your pictures on this forum I have loads o favourites :-)

I was going for D. Auratus but I saw a D. Azureus in the shop and fell in love with the colour. I also (thanks to this forum lol) want a Pacman and a Red Eyed Tree Frog and I'm no too sure my collection will stop there lol


-------------------------------------------
2.0 Border Collies - Jinky and Chance
3.0 Cats - Monty, Dodger and Crunchie
1.1 Royal Pythons Orlina and Sedrick
0.1 BCI Boa - Aasia
1.0 Western Hognose - Hagrid
0.1 Bearded Dragon - iiara

----------

